# GUI und Fachkonzept - Trennung



## p-flash (30. Aug 2005)

Hi,

kann man allgemein sagen, wie diese Klassen von einander getrennt werden sollten? Sollte zB die Fachkonzept-Klasse auch selber dafür sagen wie sie angezeigt wird, zB Feld.zeigeAn(); und in der Gui wird einfach nur diese Methode aufgerufen. Oder sollte die GUI-Klasse dafür sorgen wie die Klasse angezeigt werden soll?

p-flash


----------



## Sky (30. Aug 2005)

Das Fachkonzept an sich sollte nur ein Stück Papier sein, wo die Anforderungen und deren Umsetzung beschrieben werden. Dazu gehört dann auch die Beschreibung einer GUI.

Willst Du eine Trennung von Modell, View und Controller erreichen !? 

Die View ist -allgemein gesprochen- für die Präsentation der Daten zuständig; dort liegt auch die Art der Darstellung. Das Modell hält die Daten und der Controller hängt dazwischen und sorgt dafür, das die View die erforderlichen Daten bekommt und bearbeitet die Events von der GUI, was u.U. Änderungen im Model zur Folge haben kann.


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2005)

Such mal im Forum/Internet nach MVC ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MVC ).

Grundsätzlich geht es darum Daten und ihre Darstellung zu trennen. Dazu schafft man eine visuelle Komponente, den View, der auf ein andere Klasse zugreift, die ihm die Daten liefert, das Model. So ist Swing durchweg aufgebaut.

z.B.:
JTable -> TableModel
JTree -> TreeModel


----------



## p-flash (31. Aug 2005)

Danke für die Info.

p-flash


----------

